# My Puppy is Small for 5 months



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Enza is purebred German Shepherd she is 5 months and a few days old now; here is a picture of her tell me what you think she is adorable but I am worried she won't grow; both her parents are pretty good size for her age she seems small. I did research some say takes time for some to fully them grow until they are 1 or 2 years old. :wub:


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is some pictures of her https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.802324986504016.1073741828.109232875813234&type=3


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

WELCOME Zenapup29!

What a cutie!

Looks good to me! Don't worry, she'll be fine!

Have fun with her!
Moms


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She is so pretty, a nice girl!


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you so much you guys! I shouldn't worry; I won't see her until next month she is in Sarasota,FL! She will be 7 months then! I feel she has way to go in growth she is just late spouter! But she is gorgeous and so beautiful! Anyways I love her! I was just wondering since I don't know much about German Shepherds.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

U do know that 60lbs is the norm for a GSD, not 120 like some have bred......


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

She looks beautiful. I bet she grows into those ears before you know it.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you so much!  She is a beauty she is unique.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Enza 6 months now!*

Here are pics of Enza today at 6 months! She is adorable i see her in a month I pick her up from Sarasota. What do you guys think isn't she a stunning cuitepie!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

She is adorable. She looks pretty good already but don't worry she'll probably have a growth spurt soon too. Some GSDs are like humans they stay lean and gangly looking like a boy going through puberty, but before too long she'll grow into those ears and fill out and you'll miss the dog that was once light enough to pack around.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Update here is Enza!*

Here she is 6 months and 2 weeks old! She is adorable! In 3 weeks I will meet her! :happyboogie:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

She still has big 'ol knobs on her knees (growth plates), she has plenty of growing yet to do  she is beautiful! Congratulations! I bet waiting for her is really hard! 

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes I have been waiting since September; I wanted to pick her up with my fiance but due to he is in the military is very hard to plan ahead of time so I will be going alone. Yes drives me crazy I have to wait! I just want to hold her and give her love; she is beautiful;when we saw her picture we knew she was special to us.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well your patience will pay off soon


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes it will be all worth it; I have plenty of patience. I haven't seen my fiance in 8 months he is coming home soon from deployment. I can't wait .


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

I will FINALLY MEET HER TOMORROW!!! SHE WILL BE IN MY ARMS!!!! AHHH SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay!!! Post lots of pix!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

You must be over the moon with excitement. I remember when I had to wait for Raina to come from Germany I thought it would be forever before I got to hold her. Your baby looks great. Have fun and take lots of first day pictures to post.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

I will totally!!!! Will be lots and tons of pictures!!! AHH!!! Too excited


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow you have way more patience then I do! You girl is so pretty, I am excited for you! Think of that song from the old movie Annie 

"Tomorrow! tomorrow! I'll love ya tomorrow! Its always a day a way!"

Good luck tomorrow, give your girl a kiss for us  and looking forward to seeing pictures


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Here she is at my home*

She is sure a hand full; I love her the only thing is I need to train her; she is well behaved & respectful and has her puppy moments; but thats normal coming from her; but does not know simple commands any suggestions or recommendations, and or advice. Thank you!


----------



## kylew45 (Nov 16, 2014)

zenapup29 said:


> Here she is 6 months and 2 weeks old! She is adorable! In 3 weeks I will meet her! :happyboogie:


I am glad I found your post. Your puppy is so beautiful! I also feel my puppy is a little on the small side. I had a crossing guard come up to me and say "Is she a tad small for a German shepherd?" When I was at the dog park a few weeks ago someone was like aww she is so small! Like I'm not feeding her or something. She is the same size as yours and she just turned 5 month's. It seems most people have it in their heads that our gsd's are supposed to be the size of a horse, I don't get it. Won't let me upload pics so i can't show her off but i made an album.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

I have a small girl as well. She is 38 lbs at 6 months. A had a person at Home Depot ask if she had German Shepherd in her, lol. I said, YUP! She's all German Shepherd.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

*My Enza*

Ya I weighed my girl she is 36 lbs at 7 1/2 months; but she is still adjusting to the new environment; I am getting a little frustrated she doesn't eat all the food I give her the blue wilderness large breed; twice a day. She tries to fill herself up with just water. Yes she is beautiful she is perfect; I honestly don't mind if she stays that size I love her; she has the most beautiful coat I have ever seen in a german shepherd. She is absolutely a baby doll. Everytime I walk her of take her to the park complaint her; how beautiful she is. She is such a social butterfly; I have only had her for a week she is so friendly I know all her life she was with her mom and played with puppies she is not train so I don't blame her but she will learn. Another thing I have to work for is she switched her mom for me I am her mama now she has separation anxiety. Something I must work on little by little.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Your girl is absolutely stunning yup they are both about the same size but your puppy is young she got ways to go.  kylew45


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Your pup is a cutie! I don't worry what people say. All I know I give all the love I could to my pup; that she knows you love her is all that matters- taytay


----------



## Maya13 (May 14, 2014)

Maya is 8 months old and was a runt... She is only at 50 pounds now but her brother which was the biggest of the litter is 73 pounds.... I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Enza at 9 months she is 42 lbs


----------



## sbailey14 (Jul 3, 2015)

My Lucy is a petite girl too. She is 5 1/2 months and weighed 30 lb. at the vet today. People tell me "she's skinny" but she's eating 3+ cups of food/day. We are in the proces of switching her from puppy kibble to adult kibble and cutting meals to 2x/day. She will work for her kibble so we usually dedicate time in the middle of the day for training so she gets a "snack" but nothing that will make her need to go to the bathroom before my workday is over.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sbailey14 said:


> My Lucy is a petite girl too. She is 5 1/2 months and weighed 30 lb. at the vet today. People tell me "she's skinny" but she's eating 3+ cups of food/day. We are in the proces of switching her from puppy kibble to adult kibble and cutting meals to 2x/day. She will work for her kibble so we usually dedicate time in the middle of the day for training so she gets a "snack" but nothing that will make her need to go to the bathroom before my workday is over.


I hope you aren't withholding portions due to your work schedule. If you feed a quality nutrition with no fillers, there should be minimal poop to deal with. My dogs eat raw, poop once a day and it is the size of what a small breed dog would put out.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Enza has grown a bit more since 9 months not much but has added few more pounds she is currently 51 pounds I think that is good for her and she is filling out. She is 15.months! She is a cutie pie I love her. She has always been a picky eater won't eat any dry food. We found the food for her it's called Fresh Pet if you have a picky eater you should try it out. May workout.


----------



## UWMsGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

She is beautiful. They sure do grow up pretty fast. Our girl is 5 months and it seems like just yesterday we were bringing her home.


----------

